# anesthesia



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

im just curious has anyone had a procedure were they needed local or general anesthesia?
the reason i ask is because im afraid that anesthesia may make me further dissociate or ill be put into a coma because my brain changed so much it cant react to the drug properly.

i read somewhere here a long time ago someone actually felt better.

idk i was just thinking if i ever need to have surgery in the future will i be able to.
ive been putting off going to the doctor in fear of this


----------



## Tree_of_Life2001 (Jan 6, 2011)

I was actually scared of that myself. I had an emergency C-Section three months ago and I had to have an epidural and I was fine! I was praying that I would possibly feel better or be cured afterwrds, but needless to say I wasn't.



hurricane12 said:


> im just curious has anyone had a procedure were they needed local or general anesthesia?
> the reason i ask is because im afraid that anesthesia may make me further dissociate or ill be put into a coma because my brain changed so much it cant react to the drug properly.
> 
> i read somewhere here a long time ago someone actually felt better.
> ...


----------



## feministcat (May 4, 2010)

hurricane12 said:


> im just curious has anyone had a procedure were they needed local or general anesthesia?
> the reason i ask is because im afraid that anesthesia may make me further dissociate or ill be put into a coma because my brain changed so much it cant react to the drug properly.
> 
> i read somewhere here a long time ago someone actually felt better.
> ...


Hey hurricane, I have to go in for surgery next month and have been afraid of the same things as you. I realize these thoughts are just fears and are very unlikely to happen so I'm trying not to let myself get worked up about the surgery. DP doesn't actually damage yoru brian so I think I should be fine.. I'll let you know!


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

hey, i was the one that said i felt better after anesthesia...later on that night after surgery. well i went under anesthesia a couple days ago for a 4 or 5 hour surgery and was much more groggy this time. you may feel disoriented at first but it's comforting to know that it's just from the medicine. plus, they give you a lot of stuff to stay calm beforehand and that makes a big difference. apparently i was smiling going into surgery because of it. i think it kinda depends on how long you are under for and what drugs you are on after. i think though that you will be more focused on getting better and it will keep you from thinking about dp too much. the medicine i'm on for my surgery have made me feel like i'm in a dream but its nice knowing there are people around that love you and are there to take care of you and that should put some ease into the situation.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

hurricane12 said:


> im just curious has anyone had a procedure were they needed local or general anesthesia?
> the reason i ask is because im afraid that anesthesia may make me further dissociate or ill be put into a coma because my brain changed so much it cant react to the drug properly.
> 
> i read somewhere here a long time ago someone actually felt better.
> ...


I've had local anesthesia with Lidocaine injections. I get quite a lot so it does go systemic. However it actually gives some relief for some symptoms. It has never had any bad effect. I don't like the procedures but the Lidocaine is great.


----------



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

Ive had minor surgery every 6 months during the past couple of years and the anesthesia doesnt bother me, just had surgery 3 days ago, i was fine afterwards.


----------

